# Berry 1/1/2013



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

We fished the bay just out from the lodge about half way accross over to the campground. Fished in 15-20ft of water and caught about 20 fish for the day. It was a slow day but we did get two nice cutts right at 22 inches. The ice was only 2-3 inches thick with about 2-3 inches of slush on top. Some areas the slush was frozen and some not. I imagine the slush has frozen up pretty good by now. We used tubes and grubs tipped with minnows and mealies. Got bites all day but they were pretty light and it usually required some jigging to get a strike.

Hopefully we will have a better day next week.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Berry 1/1/20112*

First Berry report from the hard deck this year on this site. Nice going. Congrats on the slot busters! Any pics?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Berry 1/1/20112*

Nice report, are you just in denial on the date or ??? :mrgreen:


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Berry 1/1/20112*

Not sure what happened with the date :lol: 1/1/2013

I have pics on my other computer that I will upload this weekend.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Berry 1/1/20112*

caught about 20 fish for the day. It was a slow day but we did get two nice cutts right at 22 inches.

A 20 fish day at the berry from the ice doesn't sound to slow, thats a good day for me.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I fixed the date.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Here's a few pics. The first was a nice 22 inch Cutt and the second was a 17 inch rainbow.
[attachment=1:cesuvd1z]Big Cutt 2013 (1).jpg[/attachment:cesuvd1z]
[attachment=0:cesuvd1z]Big Cutt 2013 (2).jpg[/attachment:cesuvd1z]


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

Little slow up there this year so far for early ice.
I fished it on 12/30 from seven am till four pm and iced 11 cutts, lost a few also. No Bow's.
The bonus of the day was a 26 inch 7 pound or so cutt caught just after 1:00 pm.

Good luck to everyone on the ice this year.


----------

